# Zoloft and co-sleeping?



## Nedia (Oct 16, 2004)

To make a VERY long story short, I was perscribed 50mg of zoloft for PPD. The Psyc who I talked to said to take them at night, it will help me sleep, not to be worried about the baby getting any in the breaastmillk...( I have done a lot of reading on zoloft and breastmilk, I know he gets some, but not alot.)
If taking it at night is going to help me sleep, couldnt that be dangerous? Im not taking it yet until I find some more info on it. I really dont want to stop co-sleeping (baby is a month old as of yesterday), I dont want there to be any changes in our nursing patterns either.... We have an Amby bed so he will always be close, Im just uneasy about the lightheartedness this question is being treated with....Any suggestions or further info on this would be much appreciated!!! (Im going to cross-post to the PPD forum, in case you read this twice!!!) Thanks !!
Nedia







:


----------



## meme (Apr 27, 2006)

after my youngest was born i was put on Zoloft i would take half of the dose about an hour before i would go to bed and the other half as i was going to bed, you do sleep a bit heaver but once my son would move or cry i was up or at least awake enough to tend to him


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nedia*
To make a VERY long story short, I was perscribed 50mg of zoloft for PPD. The Psyc who I talked to said to take them at night, it will help me sleep, not to be worried about the baby getting any in the breaastmillk...( I have done a lot of reading on zoloft and breastmilk, I know he gets some, but not alot.)
If taking it at night is going to help me sleep, couldnt that be dangerous? Im not taking it yet until I find some more info on it. I really dont want to stop co-sleeping (baby is a month old as of yesterday), I dont want there to be any changes in our nursing patterns either.... We have an Amby bed so he will always be close, Im just uneasy about the lightheartedness this question is being treated with....Any suggestions or further info on this would be much appreciated!!! (Im going to cross-post to the PPD forum, in case you read this twice!!!) Thanks !!
Nedia







:

This might be impossible since your baby is so young, but could you sleep along for a few nights until you know how the medicine will affect you? And if it makes you sleep too heavily, you can talk with your doctor and switch medicines? Of course you know from your research that all co-sleeping experts say that you shouldn't be under the influence of any drugs or alcohol- and that includes prescription meds.
I have a lot of personal experience with Zoloft, and I don't think a small dose like 50mg would cause too much trouble- but everyone reacts differently to these medications and it could hit you hard at first if you've never taken an anti-depressant. On the other hand, I know that Zoloft can make some people VERY sleepy, and very unaware of their surroundings. But this is in much larger ( 150mg or higher ) doses.
Like I said, try sleeping alone for a night and see how you react to the medicine. If you don't like how it makes you feel, see if you can lower the dose or switch medicines altogether. HTH!!!


----------



## Nedia (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks, I will try that. Maybe put him in the amby and see how much it takes for me to wake up. As of now I dont even know what wakes me up I just do and he is wanting to nurse, no crying or anything, just in tune with each other yk? Where do you get those cute Icons to go by your name? (preg, homebirth, fambed bf?) Congrats on an upcoming UC!! I had my first HB a month ago, first two were hosp births.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

I had PPD but was told that if take any antidepressant, then I should not breastfeed due to the drug being present in breastmilk. So, when my milk supply ran out, I ended up going on the meds then.

I didn't sleep any heavier but I wasn't taking Zoloft (and I was only on 20mg).

Good luck mama.


----------



## proud mama of 2 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have taken zoloft for many many years and I actually was on it while pg with L and I haven't noticed it making me sleepy. I take it in the morning though, 100mg. We co-sleep and have since she was born. I would say it's safe. Although I may start taking it in the evening if that's the case







anyway, as Mama we will wake for our babes


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

I took it when my twins were young (and we co-sleep). I never noticed any sedative effect, except that it was _slightly_ easier for me to fall back asleep after I woke to nurse them (probably b/c I wasn't obsessing about everything and a little less anxious in general).

My ob prescribed it precisely b/c she said it has the least sedative effect in that class of drugs (and I was TOTALLY sleep deprived, so I didn't need anything to make me sleepier).

Honestly, I doubt you'll notice any difference at all in sleep at that dose.


----------



## Tonia80 (Jun 10, 2006)

I took zoloft when I was pregnant and my toddler was still cosleeping. Liek the PP mentioned, I awoke fine but I feel back asleep instead of tossing for hours with anxiety. HTH.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I took my medication in the am. It didn't really seem to make me very drowsy that way. When I felt more comfortable with sleeping with dd, I switched back to nights. I seem to wake up just fine.


----------



## sprout 1 (Oct 18, 2003)

I was on Zoloft for a while and like some PP's it didn't affect my ability to wake at night, it actually didn't make me drowsy at all.


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

I started taking Zoloft when ds2 was a few months old. I never had any trouble co-sleeping or waking up to nurse him.

It looks like the general consensus here is that Zoloft isn't a problem.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Only noticed drowsiness when I first started taking it--I was coming off Wellbutrin at the same time we started Zoloft; every time the dose bumped I'd have a "Victorian grand lady" day--didn't want to do anything but lounge about on the sofa.









My dr. and I never really managed to establish satisfactorily if the days of extreme tiredness were a result of the new med or just the result of being pregnant (work all week with no naps; inevitable crash on the weekend).

That was before dd was born. No problems at all with it since.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

I take Celexa 40 mg qd for PPD (while anti-depressants are excreted in breast milk, most are perfectly safe to take while breastfeeding).

I have never had trouble waking up to tend to my baby's needs.


----------

